# Multi function shops



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all, I'm graaaaaadually getting my garage in order; last night I delivered three bins of wood cutoffs to my step-sons school where they have a maker-space. 
I'm trying to manage a bunch of machines and other stuff; Unisaw, lathe, mill, 10 wood bandsaw, jointer, planer, 4x6 horizontal bandsaw, welder, motorcycle lift, and two motorcycles in a 21'x18' space that has a pillar smack dab in the middle.
After the scrap wood bins were gone I took a hard look at my tablesaw. it's about 6' wide which gives me 32" rip capacity.  
I'm wondering who else has small multi-function shops and how do you manage all the machinery?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Hi all, I'm graaaaaadually getting my garage in order; last night I delivered three bins of wood cutoffs to my step-sons school where they have a maker-space.
> I'm trying to manage a bunch of machines and other stuff; Unisaw, lathe, mill, 10 wood bandsaw, jointer, planer, 4x6 horizontal bandsaw, welder, motorcycle lift, and two motorcycles in a 21'x18' space that has a pillar smack dab in the middle.
> After the scrap wood bins were gone I took a hard look at my tablesaw. it's about 6' wide which gives me 32" rip capacity.
> I'm wondering who else has small multi-function shops and _*how do you manage all the machinery*_?


Not very well... Motorcycles are going to need to go into a shed. 
Benchtop planer, 6" Jointer, and two other tablesaws are out in the shed, and while I'm trying to re-arrange the shop all my bench grinders and the latest bandsaw are under a lean-to tarp outside.

Depending on how your center post is setup you might be able to task that as a jib crane...


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm giving some consideration to building an extension on the front, basically a small single car bay for the motos. 

The jib crane is a cool idea, the post is at the mid-point of the 3-ply 2x12 beam that runs down the centre. It's been a pain but I ran power to it so it's serving a useful function now. But I like the crane idea a lot.


----------



## mikey (Feb 27, 2020)

As you mature in this hobby you will find that metalworking has a way of becoming your main focus. That means you either have to make more room or the wood working stuff has to move out. You think I jest, eh? Watch, it will happen. You see, metal working is not about metal working; it's about you becoming more than you currently are and that growth is addicting. Happened to me and I've seen it happen to other guys, too. Remember I told you about hobby shop equilibrium? This is what I meant.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have an empty space at my warehouse 3 miles away.  It might be a hobby shop someday.  Debating on whether to rerent it or not.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> As you mature in this hobby you will find that metalworking has a way of becoming your main focus. That means you either have to make more room or the wood working stuff has to move out. You think I jest, eh? Watch, it will happen. You see, metal working is not about metal working; it's about you becoming more than you currently are and that growth is addicting. Happened to me and I've seen it happen to other guys, too. Remember I told you about hobby shop equilibrium? This is what I meant.


Yes, I can see this slowly happening already. Other than my saw I haven't fired up any wood tool in ages. 
I can definitely relate to the growth aspect. I feel like I've read more technical material in the last few months than I have in previous years. Defiitely growing my math skills!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 27, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> how do you manage all the machinery?





middle.road said:


> Not very well..



Me either .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 27, 2020)

MM Dave I'm you support person to help you feel good about making space.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 27, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Hi all, I'm graaaaaadually getting my garage in order; last night I delivered three bins of wood cutoffs to my step-sons school where they have a maker-space.
> I'm trying to manage a bunch of machines and other stuff; Unisaw, lathe, mill, 10 wood bandsaw, jointer, planer, 4x6 horizontal bandsaw, welder, motorcycle lift, and two motorcycles in a 21'x18' space that has a pillar smack dab in the middle.
> After the scrap wood bins were gone I took a hard look at my tablesaw. it's about 6' wide which gives me 32" rip capacity.
> I'm wondering who else has small multi-function shops and how do you manage all the machinery?


One word--wheels.  Oh, and I ditched the table saw in favor of a Festool MFT plus a Jet 14" bandsaw.  Even though I didn't have a big table saw (it was an Inca, so pretty small footprint), it definitely wasn't earning its keep in space consumption.  I probably should get rid of my 18/36 Performax sander as well, but it tucks away nicely and when you need it you need it.  Currently I have a car that needs some work taking residence in the middle of my shop, so that definitely cramps functionality.  I sold my Harley and don't miss it.

It's not the most convenient, but generally I'm not doing wood and metal at the same time, so a few minutes to shuffle the "tool Tetris" isn't a huge deal.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 27, 2020)

mikey said:


> You think I jest, eh? Watch, it will happen. You see, metal working is not about metal working; it's about you becoming more than you currently are and that growth is addicting. Happened to me and I've seen it happen to other guys, too. Remember I told you about hobby shop equilibrium? This is what I meant.


Mike,
I don't know about you, but I can quit anytime I want! 

Right after I get that new lathe...


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> One word--wheels. Oh, and I ditched the table saw in favor of a Festool MFT plus a Jet 14" bandsaw. Even though I didn't have a big table saw (it was an Inca, so pretty small footprint), it definitely wasn't earning its keep in space consumption. I probably should get rid of my 18/36 Performax sander as well, but it tucks away nicely and when you need it you need it. Currently I have a car that needs some work taking residence in the middle of my shop, so that definitely cramps functionality. I sold my Harley and don't miss it.
> 
> It's not the most convenient, but generally I'm not doing wood and metal at the same time, so a few minutes to shuffle the "tool Tetris" isn't a huge deal.



Thanks, everything is on wheels except for the lathe and mill. 
I’m giving serious consideration to cutting down the tablesaw fence to provide 24” rip capacity from its current 33” capacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaLon (Feb 27, 2020)

You will find you migrate from metal back to wood, kind of like a bowling ball in a lane with the bumpers up. It's just nice to be able to use a tape measure and get all the precision required once in a while.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> You will find you migrate from metal back to wood, kind of like a bowling ball in a lane with the bumpers up. It's just nice to be able to use a tape measure and get all the precision required once in a while.



I was looking at the tape measure on the tablesaw fence rail wondering why it doesn’t have 64ths on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GL (Feb 27, 2020)

And it's handy to have the dial indicator to set the blade square to the miter gauge slot in the same shop.  I think it's interesting how guys who do metal at work play with wood at home, and vice versa.  Being able the work in both is handy - storage and shelves are better wood projects.


----------



## francist (Feb 27, 2020)

Two roads diverged in a wood, and I — I took the one that did not involve a tablesaw. And that has made all the difference.

-frank


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks, everything is on wheels except for the lathe and mill.
> I’m giving serious consideration to cutting down the tablesaw fence to provide 24” rip capacity from its current 33” capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not modify the table saw at all by lessening it's capacity. 
You will come to regret it. +30" rip is sweet. 
You'll have a project 5 years from now where you'll be glad to have the 33" capacity.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 27, 2020)

Maybe this is so obvious as to be stupid to mention but my neighbor down the street has a big old Unisaw. It has a top on it and is his main work bench. The top just sits on it with edging around it and if it's clean takes two seconds to pop off.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Maybe this is so obvious as to be stupid to mention but my neighbor down the street has a big old Unisaw. It has a top on it and is his main work bench. The top just sits on it with edging around it and if it's clean takes two seconds to pop off.


I guess I could make it official and put a top on it. It seems to be covered in flotsam all the time anyway...
Genius idea


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2020)

francist said:


> Two roads diverged in a wood, and I — I took the one that did not involve a tablesaw. And that has made all the difference.
> 
> -frank
> 
> View attachment 314984


That's a fantastic drawing Frank. 
What is Helen Keller???


----------



## francist (Feb 27, 2020)

Power Hacksaw — Keller model 3WA to be exact. My friends have shall we say “ refined “ senses of humour sometimes...

-f


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2020)

francist said:


> Power Hacksaw — Keller model 3WA to be exact. My friends have shall we say “ refined “ senses of humour sometimes...
> 
> -f


Perfect. That was my first thought.
I want one of those styles someday.


----------



## mickri (Feb 28, 2020)

Here is the layout of my garage/shop.  It is 21' wide by 21'6" deep.  Everything is on wheels except for the lathe, radial arm saw and the work bench against the wall.  My 66 MG Midget takes up the open space in the front left side.  Right now the Midget is on jack stands while I redo the front suspension.  Otherwise it is also on its wheels so it can be moved around.  Metal work is done up by the lathe and mill/drill while wood work is done by the radial arm saw or outside on the driveway.  This seems to be enough separation to keep the saw dust out of the lathe.  I do most of my welding outside as well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 29, 2020)

mickri said:


> Here is the layout of my garage/shop. It is 21' wide by 21'6" deep. Everything is on wheels except for the lathe, radial arm saw and the work bench against the wall. My 66 MG Midget takes up the open space in the front left side. Right now the Midget is on jack stands while I redo the front suspension. Otherwise it is also on its wheels so it can be moved around. Metal work is done up by the lathe and mill/drill while wood work is done by the radial arm saw or outside on the driveway. This seems to be enough separation to keep the saw dust out of the lathe. I do most of my welding outside as well.
> 
> View attachment 315085



That’s rather inspirational @francist and @mickri. 
In moving my mill yesterday I discovered that if I eliminate one bench I will gain about 16 sq ft where I can put my saw. I need switch out the saw base for the one I built so that it’s more maneuverable. 

My motorcycle takes the place of the car in your space @mickri so lots of the ideas are transferable. Thanks for sharing, it’s tremendously helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 29, 2020)

Been wanting a BelSaw planer most of my life. Never had the space 'til the last 20 years or so. Finally found one used that I was willing to pay for. Problem is, I have a "stopgap" planer I found at Harbor Fright a few years back. Older model, all metal, a stable machine at a good price. But smaller than the BelSaw and no capability for milling special shapes. So, now I have two planers. ?What shop has *two* planers? Besides mine, of course. My problem is I seldom "retire" a machine and even more seldom sell it off. One doesn't sell tools, even when they are hungry. Standards, ya know?

There are exceptions, of course. A  friend had given me a table saw, a "contractor" model. I did *swap it off* eventually for an older model Craftsman with a smaller blade. And a cast iron table. What I was after was using some older tooling that was too small for the newer 10 inch saws. Had to make a new shaft so it could fit the newer saw blades as well as existing tooling with 5/8 inch cutouts. But that was simple.

My shop is a small dwelling (3 room), with a wood frame. The machine tools are inside, moderately protected. As are Wife's woodworking equipment. The wood shop is mostly outside on a specially built back porch with open sides and a good roof. There is the problem of mild rusting, but at least they're out of the rain. Good wax keeps the rust to a minimum.

I want to fix a better shop, the deep south is not well known for basements. But my retirement is smaller than I anticipated, so things aren't moving along quite as fast as I'd  hoped. Not being able to walk unassisted puts a big slowdown on every thing. No more construction~~~

.


----------



## rwm (Feb 29, 2020)

francist said:


> Power Hacksaw — Keller model 3WA to be exact. My friends have shall we say “ refined “ senses of humour sometimes...
> 
> -f


Ha. I didn't see (or hear) that one coming!
Robert


----------



## mickri (Feb 29, 2020)

The key to my garage/shop is that almost everything is on wheels.  When not being used it is pushed back into its storage space.  This keeps the main floor area open for current projects.  The big 3'x6' work bench is an old wood desk.  I put beefy wheels on it and raised it so that the top is at the same height as the table on the radial arm saw.  Each drawer in the desk holds different stuff.  If I need electrical stuff I go to that drawer.  Same for plumbing or for files.  And having a filing cabinet drawer is very handy.  I keep all of the manuals for the different tools in that drawer. 

Each machine sits on a 3 drawer rolling filing cabinet.  The odds and ends for each machine are kept in the drawers.  I picked up the 3 drawer filing cabinets at a county surplus auction.  Cost was under $10 per cabinet.  The wood desk was free to haul it away.

With small shops flexibility is the key.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 6, 2020)

I went to a contractor portable table saw. It is an older Makita, and nice saw but no where near as nice as my cast iron table 40 y/o Craftsman 10” saw. Anyway the Craftsman is in storage and I bought a Ridgid folding table saw stand for the Makita. Now I can roll it in the corner when not in use. I surely didn’t want to spend 200.00 for a stand, but the Makita was still too bulky the way it was. Table saws take up space.

by the way Bi11 Hudson, I too am like you. I don’t think I’ve sold a single tool in my life. Always think, maybe I’ll need it one day.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 6, 2020)

David, with a shop your size, I can relate.
 When we bought this home my wife said, I could have the garage. That means no wood tools, no bikes, no cars, no suitcases. OK I have one shelving unit for domestic tranquility.
You will have to prioritize man.
My space is 20 X 20. I am very happy with the flow and storage. I have a lot of tooling and tools packed in this small space. It's a dream shop for me.
My plasma table has not been put together yet. It's a Certiflat 24 X 36, it will slide under my welding table in the center of the room when not in use. The 500 lb. capacity drawer slides are on the way.
The jet band saw is a vertical/horizontal so I'm pretty well set for a metal shop.
The only down fall is a place to angle grind. I try to direct the sparks into the garage door, I use a piece of thin sheet metal and lean it up against it when I grind.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 6, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> by the way Bi11 Hudson, I too am like you. I don’t think I’ve sold a single tool in my life. Always think, maybe I’ll need it one day.


I've never sold any tools either. Given duplicates away when my dad gave me a better one, but never sold. I buy tools because I need them for a job I'm going to do. So unless it's something I plan to never do again why get rid of it? I think Mickri and I are in the same situation where few things are static and almost everything is on castors. It's the benefit of having smaller machines. We both went to finding 3 drawer small filing cabinets(two upper letter drawers, bottom file drawer) for little or nothing. I've got one under my Deckel clone and the other two are still on a cart waiting to be incorporated. I was thinking one for my mig/plasma cutter and one under my Atlas shaper. Those three drawers are so perfect for each machine. Like file drawer is perfect for my welding helmet and the letter drawers for consumables and welding tools. I do little wood but lots of other dust making like grinding, powdercoating etc so all my machines are covered so I don't have to worry. My SO loves seeing the stuff I make out in the shop and loves making custom "cozies" for all my machines. The last two were for the mill table and shaper and were made out of the old faded canvas couch covers that she decided to retire. She kept it just for covering the machines, bless her heart and all her vital organs


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I've never sold any tools either. Given duplicates away when my dad gave me a better one, but never sold. I buy tools because I need them for a job I'm going to do. So unless it's something I plan to never do again why get rid of it? I think Mickri and I are in the same situation where few things are static and almost everything is on castors. It's the benefit of having smaller machines. We both went to finding 3 drawer small filing cabinets(two upper letter drawers, bottom file drawer) for little or nothing. I've got one under my Deckel clone and the other two are still on a cart waiting to be incorporated. I was thinking one for my mig/plasma cutter and one under my Atlas shaper. Those three drawers are so perfect for each machine. Like file drawer is perfect for my welding helmet and the letter drawers for consumables and welding tools. I do little wood but lots of other dust making like grinding, powdercoating etc so all my machines are covered so I don't have to worry. My SO loves seeing the stuff I make out in the shop and loves making custom "cozies" for all my machines. The last two were for the mill table and shaper and were made out of the old faded canvas couch covers that my she decided to retire. She kept it just for covering the machines, bless her heart and all her vital organs



I think we need to see pictures of your machine ‘cozies’!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeInOr (Mar 6, 2020)

I got into metal working and machining mainly to make parts for my old woodworking machine habit.  I enjoy both hobbies but I will always be a woodworker at heart!  I do believe that my metal working investment has surpassed my woodworking investment though.

Keeping the saw dust separated from the metal dust does pose quite a challenge!


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 6, 2020)

One thing my Dad taught me about setting up a shop is "Go vertical, it gives you free square footage". By that he meant hang things from the ceiling or use shelves.  I hang bikes from the ceiling in the garage, it helps that I have a10 ft. ceiling. We also made an 8 ft. by 8 ft. overhead mezzanine in one corner about 7 ft. above the floor, works great for storing things that we don't use a lot.  I also store almost all of my materials in the rafters in the basement.  It is however a little hard to store the machines overhead!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

My garage has 8' ceiling and has a flat roof therefore my rafter space is a bit limited. But I do use it to store long items to get them out of the way.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 6, 2020)

deleted.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

@Ken from ontario 
I liked the bandsaw and grinder on the pillar idea, not sure why you deleted the pics...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around a post in the middle of the shop. Why did they do that? Because of the flat roof? I'd definitely explore how strong it is and how to use it. I remember somebody suggesting mounting a jib crane and definitely a grinder or some other stationary machine to it. What kind of work do you see yourself doing?


----------



## brino (Mar 6, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I think we need to see pictures of your machine ‘cozies’!



I dunno....my machines will get jealous....and then they'll always give me that sad look when I walk out there....
-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 6, 2020)

Im somewhat hesitant to post pics because they are out of well used cloth and purple  So I'm not sure anybody's machines will be jealous but I'm just throwing out ideas and my low buck solutions.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around a post in the middle of the shop. Why did they do that? Because of the flat roof? I'd definitely explore how strong it is and how to use it. I remember somebody suggesting mounting a jib crane and definitely a grinder or some other stationary machine to it. What kind of work do you see yourself doing?



My garage is 23’ 3”L and 18’5”W
The roof joists run widthways and so are each ~10” long. They meet in the middle and rest on a beam made of two sets of three 2x12s that run end to end down the centre. 
Because of the length they need centre support so they rest on a 6x6 wooden pillar. 

I’ve investigated putting long steel plates on each side of the beam and through bolting it but I’d need an engineer to look at it before I’d be comfortable doing that. 
Also toyed with replacing the 2x12s with a steel beam. 
Haven’t done anything about either idea. 

Right now my lathe and mill sort of cluster around the pillar. In the cluster that is my garage.
You can see the pillar in this photo. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

brino said:


> I dunno....my machines will get jealous....and then they'll always give me that sad look when I walk out there....
> -brino



For what it’s worth your wife is vying for awesome partner of the year in my books 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 6, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> My garage is 23’ 3”L and 18’5”W
> The roof joists run widthways and so are each ~10” long. They meet in the middle and rest on a beam made of two sets of three 2x12s that run end to end down the centre.
> Because of the length they need centre support so they rest on a 6x6 wooden pillar.
> 
> ...


Man, there's so much going on there I didn't really see the post. Talk about messin wit yr feng shui! But we all got things we have to work around.  Interesting that the post has ended up being your pivot point and would totally make sense if it was a jib crane.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 6, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Man, there's so much going on there I didn't really see the post. Talk about messin wit yr feng shui! But we all got things we have to work around. Interesting that the post has ended up being your pivot point and would totally make sense if it was a jib crane.



Don’t I know it. It’s a total cluster. Behind the big black tool chest is another motorcycle.
It’s a squash and a squeeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 6, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @Ken from ontario
> I liked the bandsaw and grinder on the pillar idea, not sure why you deleted the pics...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pics were not mine, I found them online, I deleted them because I did not  (could not) verify the source , I just thought it would be  handy to have your vise/bandsaw or grinder (or any other light weight tool) bolted to that pillar ready to use.


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 7, 2020)

Only one post? Lucky, I have one every 4 feet.

I've never had a shop bigger than a single car garage so I set up my woodworking tools outside to use them. The dust produced gets everywhere if I do it inside.

I do have the benefit of having an awkward to park in carport (90 degrees to the driveway with little room to negotiate the turn) which provides me with a covered open air area more conducive to messy work. I also do any grinding here as well.
The basement which has become my shop was really just a staging area for the wood working tools, which are all of an at least semi-portable nature.

Most of my larger wood working machines are temporarily kept under the carport, until I can build a storage shed for them. Building a fence 2 years ago provides enough security that I no longer worry about them walking off which was a bigger concern than the weather which is fairly mild.

Woodworking is also a bit of a grandiose phrase for what I have, carpentry tools is probably more appropriate, a portable table saw, small band saw, miter saw, small drill press and some misc power hand tools. Most of my recent projects relate to home repair / improvement and building stuff from 2x4s, 4x4s and plywood, so not really optimized for making finely crafted items from wood although I have made some wood toys for my children.

I started building stuff from wood as a child and most of my shop classes in Jr High / High School were focused on wood, or a combination ("industrial arts"). I only had one year of a dedicated metal shop class which was primarily sheet metal work and oxy-fuel welding / brazing.
My dreams of a large well equipped woodworking shop ended when we bought a house in "the city" (pop 16,000 so smaller than what most think of as a city) which lacks the space for a large out building.
The metal working came along much later and luckily it does not require the larger footprint of wood working.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 7, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Only one post? Lucky, I have one every 4 feet.
> 
> I've never had a shop bigger than a single car garage so I set up my woodworking tools outside to use them. The dust produced gets everywhere if I do it inside.
> 
> ...



I totally understand where you’re at. 
And honestly I’m lucky to have my space. I need to work out my wiring plan, run it and than sheet the walls. That will help me get sorted out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 7, 2020)

Quote:

My garage is 23’ 3”L and 18’5”W
The roof joists run widthways and so are each ~10” long. They meet in the middle and rest on a beam made of two sets of three 2x12s that run end to end down the centre.
Because of the length they need centre support so they rest on a 6x6 wooden pillar.

I’ve investigated putting long steel plates on each side of the beam and through bolting it but I’d need an engineer to look at it before I’d be comfortable doing that.
Also toyed with replacing the 2x12s with a steel beam.
Haven’t done anything about either idea.

/       /       /      /       /       /       /       /       /       /       /       /       /       /

While not a structural engineer, I am capable of a little common sense construction. The idea of spanning 20 plus feet without support gives me the willies.* IF *you were to replace the 3x2X12s with steel, an "I" beam, it would have to be so wide (height, thick, ?) that with an 8 foot ceiling you would be bumping your head far too often. Unless you were small as my wife, 5 ft nothing. And it would require a massive column at each end, not just a notch in a block wall. Think about what is above, too. Living space or roof. Either will load up in the center if(when) the beam sags.

Further, if you want to consider a hoist, give some thought to the "cosine" pressure against the post. It would be well worth the idea of building a concrete block post to deal with the side load of a hoist. You have a wooden "lollie" column now. Probably a 4X4, maybe a 6X6 if you're lucky. In either case, unless the concrete floor is poured around the column, you wouldn't want anything stronger/heavier than perhaps a clothsline hooked to it. Such a column supports well over the length, but not so well for a side load. Cosine is the wrong word, perhaps tangent would fit better?

I don't mean to come off as a "naysayer", just put a lot of thought into what you're considering.

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 8, 2020)

Why did you delete your excellent comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcap (Mar 8, 2020)

Been trying to figure out something for lifting things too . As I get older things seem to be getting heavier lol .


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 28, 2020)

I took some time to do some @darkzero inspired CAD and laid out the big items in my shop.
Each square is 6”
The items are probably accurate to an inch or two. 
This is immensely helpful to a visual person like me.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

Where's the refrigerator ? No shop is complete without one !


----------



## WCraig (Mar 29, 2020)

Is your table saw mobile?  Any outfeed table?  Wouldn't you want your jointer and bandsaw together with the table saw?  Ie have woodworking at one end of the shop and metal working at the other?

What is the Lift and the other large box at the end?  I believe you mentioned you have multiple motorcycles.  Are they kept there?

Where do you do bench work?  (Measuring, layout, markup, finishing, assembly, etc.)

What are you doing for lighting?

Craig
Edit:  parts answered on previous page of thread.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 29, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Where's the refrigerator ? No shop is complete without one !


And coffee pot? Gotta have that caffeine fix.

.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 29, 2020)

WCraig said:


> Is your table saw mobile? Any outfeed table? Wouldn't you want your jointer and bandsaw together with the table saw? Ie have woodworking at one end of the shop and metal working at the other?
> 
> What is the Lift and the other large box at the end? I believe you mentioned you have multiple motorcycles. Are they kept there?
> 
> ...



I don’t have an out feed table just a portable stand that resides under the extension of the saw when not in use. 
Yes it definitely makes sense to cluster the woodworking tools at one end. They are all on wheels. 

The large box at the end is one motorcycle. The other is on the lift. 

The drawer cabinet is where I do layout, assembly etc 

I have LED strip lights running the length of the two halves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickri (Mar 29, 2020)

I took some liberties with your drawing and rearranged things.  I put the woodworking at the front corner and the metal working at the opposite corner.  This keeps the woodworking dust by the garage door.  If the woodworking is on wheels then it can be rolled outside in good weather.  This leaves the center of your shop uncluttered for projects.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 29, 2020)

mickri said:


> I took some liberties with your drawing and rearranged things. I put the woodworking at the front corner and the metal working at the opposite corner. This keeps the woodworking dust by the garage door. If the woodworking is on wheels then it can be rolled outside in good weather. This leaves the center of your shop uncluttered for projects.
> 
> View attachment 318641



Thanks for breaking my mental block. 
I’d fallen into a bit of a ‘polish the dirt’ mindset and only thinking about minor changes.
I really like the idea of moving the saw to the garage door end. I can’t move it outside as we have a gravel drive with no intention of hard surfacing. I suppose I could keep a sheet of 1” CDX ply and drop it outside the door if I really wanted to move it outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 26, 2020)

I spent a bunch of time in the garage yesterday and managed to move an 8’ long drawer cabinet. 
It was previously on this wall. 
My plan is to move the lathe, mill and toolbox to this wall. The white door on the left side is just sitting there but is not an actual door any longer. 

Thanks for that great idea on machine placement @mickri 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

